# wade fly fishing around ftwalton beach



## dwightg (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm from Arkansas and headed to Ft Walton next week I fly fish for bass and blue gill and want to get into some fly fishing while I'm down there but don't know if its worth my time. How is the fly fishing down there and where do you do it? I've read on here about the jetties?? Also what flies do you use and where can you buy them at. Will trout streamers work? IM not looking to catch any giant fly rod breaking fish just want to catch fish.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Absent getting a guided trip, my best advice is to get some white/chartreuse clousers or streamers and fish around lighted docks at night. You ought to get into some speckled trout fishing the "edges" of the lighted areas. Equipment wise, a 6wt. would be a minimum. Coming from freshwater be sure you thoroughly rinse EVERYTHING with freshwater after each usage! (your shower is great for that) Also, you will need a reel with a good drag system and backing in case you get into a redfish or large trout. Early morning cab also be good if you can find some good grass flats to wade. Good Luck !


----------

